# Rift 3.0



## Fusie (4. September 2014)

... da es hier ja sehr ruhig geworden ist um Rift, wie sieht es eigentlich mit 3.0 aus? Wird sich das irgendwer anschauen oder zu Rift zurück kehren, oder sind die Segel ganz Richtung ArcheAge oder einem anderen Spiel gesetzt?


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2014)

Werd es mir wohl eher weniger anschauen. Bleib bei TESO und schau mir wohl erst mit Everquest Next wieder anderweitig um. Nebenzu werd ich wohl hier und da in ArcheAge reinschauen. Aber Rift reizt mich nicht mehr wirklich.

Es ist zu PvE-lastig.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (22. Oktober 2014)

So der patch 3.0 ist draussen.mal sehen was es wird.da ich selbst aber erst lvl 41 bin dauert es noch bis ich selbst was zu entdecken kriege.


----------

